# Any Jobs Available in Wollongong



## msaadkhan (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello,
My name is Muhammad Saad Khan and i am going to join University of Wollongong. Are there any jobs available in wollongong or surrounding?

Thanks.

SAAD.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Wollongong can be said to have limited employment opportunities for it has initially been a city that has been dependent on steelworks, coal mining and port activities and unemployment levels can be a bit higher in general areas for casual work if that is what you are looking for when not studying.


----------

